# European Travel Insurance, what do you do?



## Deleted member 56550 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I've got Motor Insurance including European cover.

I've got Breakdown Insurance including European Cover.

I've got Home Insurance that covers us for 90 days away from home.

But I've not got Travel/Holiday Insurance.

What do you do?

I'd love to hear from you.

Regards,

Paul


----------



## carol (Jan 10, 2018)

Got mine through my Nationwide Flexiplus account but I had to pay extra for 90 days at a time.


----------



## barryd (Jan 10, 2018)

Nothing. Just rely on free EHIC card and one of us usually ends up in casualty (no really). 

So far so good.  (while it lasts)


----------



## iampatman (Jan 10, 2018)

barryd said:


> Nothing. Just rely on free EHIC card and one of us usually ends up in casualty (no really).
> 
> So far so good.  (while it lasts)



Same here, don’t bother with health insurance for EU countries. 

Pat


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 11, 2018)

Same as we are away too long. EHIC brilliant for emergencies, but for anything else we are prepared to pay locally or fly home. 
We do have gadget insurance for phones, laptop and camera.  Could not get cover for bikes.


----------



## John H (Jan 11, 2018)

Another vote for just the EHIC card here. Jenny has had to make use of it a few times and we are more than happy with the treatment she received.


----------



## REC (Jan 11, 2018)

We have the EHIC card but often have annual insurance for holidays without the van, usually limited to 90 days a trip. Never had to use either (probably just hexed myself) so far, despite all Dave's health problems, he has them in UK!


----------



## skippy (Jan 11, 2018)

Fellow club member of another club taken ill whilst on hols initially policy declined to pay costs after 2 weeks in hospital flew him home seats removed from plane 2 medical staff cost £36000 wife had to obtain help from uk to bring camper home .


----------



## Glass man (Jan 11, 2018)

*Try the clubs*

I contracted Camping and Caravan club, not as good as
Caravan and Motorhome which offered 5 months health insurance for 2 over 60 year olds for £109 +  extra for any health problems. You can even say that you don't want to pay the extra and not cover a historic problem that is unlikely to cause difficult.


----------



## Full Member (Jan 11, 2018)

I carry a EHIC card and also have annual travel insurance with LV. I opt for cover for trips up to 90 days.

Colin


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Jan 11, 2018)

Paul

We do have Travel insurance for the following reasons, mainly based on my partner having a 96 year-old Mother

We often fly back, having parked the MH

It covers us for curtailment/changes of tickets etc.

But it has a lot of other cover

Medical £5,000

Loss of baggage/passport/money etc.

Personal liability £2m

Plus several others, including ski cover - only one we claimed on for £20 each for loss of a day's skiing due to lift closure.

For the two of us this costs just under £250 p.a.

I am not a great fan of insurance(was an Insurance Lawyer) and will, and can afford to self-insure for some things, but this insurance is worth it for us but then our circumstances are a bit different.

Geoff


----------



## jann (Jan 11, 2018)

12 month health insurance with Saga.
EHIC only gives the same cover the locals get,some countries charge for hospital treatment.repatriation is not covered
Don't skimp on insurance.We were very glad We were covered several years ago.
Hopefully you won't need it but if you do you won't want the cost of
getting home if one of you needs repatriation or has to pay hospital costs.


----------



## iampatman (Jan 11, 2018)

jann said:


> 12 month health insurance with Saga.
> EHIC only gives the same cover the locals get,some countries charge for hospital treatment.repatriation is not covered
> Don't skimp on insurance.We were very glad We were covered several years ago.
> Hopefully you won't need it but if you do you won't want the cost of
> getting home if one of you needs repatriation or has to pay hospital costs.



Hi there,

Does that cover you for up to 12 months in any other EU country or is it a twelve month policy with restrictions as to how long you can be abroad? How many trips? Duration of trips?

Cheers,

Pat


----------



## jann (Jan 11, 2018)

Standard limit with Saga is 45 days at a time.We pay extra for 60 days at a time.There is also option for 90 days at a time.
Get a quote on website.


----------



## Robina (Jan 11, 2018)

carol said:


> Got mine through my Nationwide Flexiplus account but I had to pay extra for 90 days at a time.



Me too and extended to 120 days cover per trip for as many trips as you take in one year and extra for existing medical conditions.  Used Saga before but it was 120 days a year with only 90 per trip.


----------



## Asterix (Jan 11, 2018)

I have a EHIC card and only get bare minimum insurance required by law,don't bother with European cover as all vehicle insurance reverts to third party while over there. I'm insurance averse and will only give the bloodsuckers the absolute least I can get away with.


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Jan 11, 2018)

jann said:


> 12 month health insurance with Saga.
> EHIC only gives the same cover the locals get,some countries charge for hospital treatment.repatriation is not covered
> Don't skimp on insurance.We were very glad We were covered several years ago.
> Hopefully you won't need it but if you do you won't want the cost of
> getting home if one of you needs repatriation or has to pay hospital costs.



What he says plus one.


----------



## moonshadow (Jan 13, 2018)

Clunegapyears said:


> Same as we are away too long. EHIC brilliant for emergencies, but for anything else we are prepared to pay locally or fly home.
> We do have gadget insurance for phones, laptop and camera.  Could not get cover for bikes.



Our bikes are covered on the house insurance!


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 14, 2018)

moonshadow said:


> Our bikes are covered on the house insurance!



Thanks but our houses are let out so no contents cover. Fortunately they live in the van garage and we have 6 chains / locks for when we park!


----------



## Trish1997 (Jan 14, 2018)

I bought insurance from. Nationwide 180days for £218 for the 2of us in September. Left in October to stay in Portugal for the winter. On the way down he was taken Ill and I decided to drive back to the UK where he died 6 days later. I wasn't sure the insurance would cover his funeral and recovery back home if we decided to stay as he had been to the docs in August and they would have used that not to pay out. Definitely the EHIC card wouldn't have been any use in that respect anyway. I'll always buy insurance though.


----------

